# Rate me in this pic



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

kek when my crush is the person blurred out in the background


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 12, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


> View attachment 29308


tbh... looks like a bugman


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 12, 2019)

Illegal 2nd generation South American refugee/10


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Illegal 2nd generation South American refugee/10


Ohh close Ilegal 2nd generation African-Irish refugee


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 29312


This is my favourite gif of all time btw


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> This is my favourite gif of all time btw


Me too


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

Crush.... yeah she will crush your dreams.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Crush.... yeah she will crush your dreams.


maybe with her thighs, she is thick as hell.


----------



## badromance (Mar 12, 2019)

3/10


----------



## Phonesex (Mar 12, 2019)

Do you live in a third world country? Because judging by your looks you do


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> Do you live in a third world country?


I live in the UK


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 12, 2019)

You will never be Giga Chad. Chad-lite, however, is doable when you've fully matured. There is potential.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## jefferson (Mar 12, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> View attachment 29327


hows the fatloss goin btw


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Mar 12, 2019)

jefferson said:


> hows the fatloss goin btw


Pretty good


----------



## Phonesex (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> I live in the UK
















You need to start running low inhib aggressive acid throwing moped monkey thug game as soon as possible thats the only thing that might get you laid


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> View attachment 29322
> View attachment 29323
> View attachment 29326
> View attachment 29328
> ...


I have more face fat compared to all three of those guys combined bf


----------



## dogtown (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> I live in the UK



I’m a ukcel too boyo


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Mar 12, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I’m a ukcel too boyo





Phonesex said:


> View attachment 29322
> View attachment 29323
> View attachment 29326
> View attachment 29328
> ...


Chavmaxx


----------



## dogtown (Mar 12, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Chavmaxx



I am no chav fakecel


----------



## fobos (Mar 12, 2019)

You're not bad looking but you'll never have her


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Mar 12, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I am no chav fakecel


You can be one just start doing heroin or ghb


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I am no chav fakecel



''Ugghhhh I Have no road man in my school, Im a upper class brit''


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 12, 2019)

fobos said:


> You're not bad looking but you'll never have her


judging from the pixels, she looks like a high maintenance britcel foid who talks loud, and OP is a curry manlet


----------



## dogtown (Mar 12, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> ''Ugghhhh I Have no road man in my school, Im a upper class brit''



I am low class Brit in high class body


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I am low class Brit in high class body



My school was filled with Road man.. Bare Roadman '',Let me see the time'', Thats your watch gone...


----------



## dogtown (Mar 12, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> My school was filled with Road man.. Bare Roadman '',Let me see the time'', Thats your watch gone...



Mine is full of wannabe roadmen fagots tbh


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Mine is full of wannabe roadmen fagots tbh



yeah they are the worst... just punch them in the throat when you see them


----------



## dogtown (Mar 12, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> yeah they are the worst... just punch them in the throat when you see them



They could still beat my skinny ass up lol


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

dogtown said:


> They could still beat my skinny ass up lol



Dammit man.... Cant even rely on you neither,


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> judging from the pixels, she looks like a high maintenance britcel foid who talks loud, and OP is a curry manlet


not a curry manlet, i'm mullato and the foid is quiet, reserved, extremely feminine but is in high demand.


dogtown said:


> I’m a ukcel too boyo


woahh


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> not a curry manlet, i'm mullato and the foid is quiet, reserved, extremely feminine but is in high demand.
> 
> woahh


continue to cope, until you ask her out and got rejected


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> continue to cope, until you ask her out and got rejected


Bet your PSL points I wont get rejected.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 12, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> View attachment 29322
> View attachment 29323
> View attachment 29326
> View attachment 29328
> ...


F*cking hell, I barely say it, but, Matt is a proper Chad.

@Alarico8 What would you rate him?


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> Bet your PSL points I wont get rejected.


then why you are not doing it and posting here? because deep down you know you will fail boyo.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> F*cking hell, I barely say it, but, Matt is a proper Chad.
> 
> @Alarico8 What would you rate him?


OP? He's a potential chadlite. That Matt guy is hard to rate because of the angle. The rest are 7s except Max, who's a 6.5.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

00000


SeiGun said:


> then why you are not doing it and posting here? because deep down you know you will fail boyo.


You must be extremely autistic if you think can straight up ask a girl out. it takes time.


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> 00000
> 
> You must be extremely autistic if you think can straight up ask a girl out. it takes time.


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

How long do you know that girl, have you talked to her at all?


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 12, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> How long do you know that girl, have you talked to her at all?


he probably never talked to her


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> OP? He's a potential chadlite. That Matt guy is hard to rate because of the angle. The rest are 7s except Max, who's a 6.5.


I said the same thing about OP. I was talking about Matt based on that picture alone, so 7 it is? I agree it's probably frauded a bit, but legit I would not want to walk next to him. Although I regularly walk next to people in his league, not gonna lie.


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> he probably never talked to her



Yeah... probably so,


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> he probably never talked to her


She's in my art class. That picture was taken in an art lesson.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I said the same thing about OP. I was talking about Matt based on that picture alone, so 7 it is? I agree it's probably frauded a bit, but legit I would not want to walk next to him. Although I regularly walk next to people in his league, not gonna lie.


Based on that picture alone, probably a low 7.


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 12, 2019)

You look pretty average in this pic


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Based on that picture alone, probably a low 7.


I want to look just like him. What would make him an 8?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I want to look just like him. What would make him an 8?


I'd consider 8 the highest you can get. That's like Gandy in his prime. He's not in that tier imo, but you can't say for sure off of that picture. No higher than a 7.5.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

SeiGun said:


>


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I'd consider 8 the highest you can get. That's like Gandy in his prime. He's not in that tier imo, but you can't say for sure off of that picture. No higher than a 7.5.


So what is missing? His lips need to be longer? He needs hooded eyes?


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> She's in my art class. That picture was taken in an art lesson.


tbh, if you never talk to her, you need to or you gonna regret you never try, even you gonna fail, 
0.1% chance>0% never try
giving you bluepilled advise


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

I speak to her all the time lol


SeiGun said:


> tbh, if you never talk to her, you need to or you gonna regret you never try, even you gonna fail,
> 0.1% chance>0% never try
> giving you bluepilled advise


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> So what is missing? His lips need to be longer? He needs hooded eyes?


That's where we differ. I don't rate according to a checklist of necessary features. It's all about harmony and ratios.


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

Yep...... Sick..... 

Just wait till she is taken... you got time m8...




BLEG PERSON said:


> I speak to her all the time lol





BLEG PERSON said:


> You must be extremely autistic if you think can straight up ask a girl out. it takes time.


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> I speak to her all the time lol


friend zoned probably.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Yep...... Sick.....
> 
> Just wait till she is taken... you got time m8...



No No No NO not like this.

She keeps on asking if I'm gonna stay for the rest of the course instead of dropping out halfway through which I plan to do.


SeiGun said:


> friend zoned probably.


No


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 12, 2019)

Op is looking very low T. Go to the gym, lift heavy weights and eat like a bear. You look like a feather now.


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> No No No NO not like this.
> 
> She keeps on asking if I'm gonna stay for the rest of the course instead of dropping out halfway through which I plan to do.
> 
> No



yeah i get that.... you shoukd have made a move already then... wtf u waiting on then.. Girl i liked first opportunity i saw i took it and i talked to her.... Why wait... i dont get it. Just say ur beta and are scared


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> That's where we differ. I don't rate according to a checklist of necessary features. It's all about harmony and ratios.


So what exactly stops him from being an 8? What's off?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 12, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> So what exactly stops him from being an 8? What's off?


Smallish-looking chin, average eye area, looks like his nose might be slightly too wide, zygos are nothing special.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Smallish-looking chin, average eye area, looks like his nose might be slightly too wide, zygos are nothing special.


Brutal.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> yeah i get that.... you shoukd have made a move already then... wtf u waiting on then.. Girl i liked first opportunity i saw i took it and i talked to her.... Why wait... i dont get it. Just say ur beta and are scared



Think long term fam. This girl lives pretty far away like 2 hours from me. I might as well wait until I get my own place. If I ask her out on a date I've got a place I can fuck her without any distractions. Like if I ask her on a date now we would have to go to her place or get a hotel room.


TRUE_CEL said:


> Brutal.


That is a spot on description


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> Think long term fam. This girl lives pretty far away like 2 hours from me. I might as well wait until I get my own place. If I ask her out on a date I've got a place I can fuck her without any distractions. Like if I ask her on a date now we would have to go to her place or get a hotel room.
> 
> That is a spot on description



whatchu mean long term. You so confident you gonan fuck her right away fam? do dont even know if she likes you bruv allow it.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> whatchu mean long term. You so confident you gonan fuck her right away fam? do dont even know if she likes you bruv allow it.


i might as well aim for an actual relationship not just a one night stand


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> i might as well aim for an actual relationship not just a one night stand



Do it i would say nothing is holding you back now.


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 12, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Do it i would say nothing is holding you back now.


his looks is holding him back


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> his looks is holding him back


my dick makes up for it, can you say the same thing?


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> his looks is holding him back





BLEG PERSON said:


> my dick makes up for it, can you say the same thing?



Will u even get a chance to show her tho?


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Will u even get a chance to show her tho?



Trust God has a plan


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> Trust God has a plan



Okay thats just weird to say... but hey what ever helps you cope man


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Okay thats just weird to say... but hey what ever helps you cope man


It means i'm gonna get my way. Don't hype fam


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> It means i'm gonna get my way. Don't hype fam



Aight bro no cap


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

Lotta bluepill in here. You don't look decent or even average. You look terrible man sorry to be brutal. You need HGH srs major framecel. How tall are you as well? Bad quality skin and bloat aren't doing you favors either


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Lotta bluepill in here. You don't look decent or even average. You look terrible man sorry to be brutal. You need HGH srs major framecel. How tall are you as well? Bad quality skin and bloat aren't doing you favors either


Depends on his age, if he is the age he looks, he's doing fine, probably above average by a good bit.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Lotta bluepill in here. You don't look decent or even average. You look terrible man sorry to be brutal. You need HGH srs major framecel. How tall are you as well? Bad quality skin and bloat aren't doing you favors either


5'9


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> 5'9


Not as bad as I thought. But yes you need at least mk677 if not pharma grade HGH for frame


RedPilledStemcel said:


> Depends on his age, if he is the age he looks, he's doing fine, probably above average by a good bit.


He looks like a feminist lesbian stop deluding him


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

@BLEG PERSON age?


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> @BLEG PERSON age?


16. Ive got measurents in my signature


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> He looks like a feminist lesbian stop deluding him


Because he's 16. Have you seen any 16 year olds lately? Looks good for his age.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Mar 12, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> I live in the UK


in birmingham i am assuming?


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> in birmingham i am assuming?


hahaha no I live in south england


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Because he's 16. Have you seen any 16 year olds lately? Looks good for his age.



Every 16 yo kid i see mogs me in every aspect. OP looks like 13 in this picture.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 12, 2019)

Holy shit i'm getting mogged by the holy presence.


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 13, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> I live in the UK


So basically a third world country
Jfl at having crushes , shy and reserved , reserved is the place in between her legs only for chads. She's getting gangbanged right now whilst youf posting on this forum. 5/10 better looking than me.


Nibba said:


> Not as bad as I thought. But yes you need at least mk677 if not pharma grade HGH for frame
> 
> He looks like a feminist lesbian stop deluding him


I am 18 can I still use hgh to grow taller


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 13, 2019)

Lohitang said:


> So basically a third world country
> Jfl at having crushes , shy and reserved , reserved is the place in between her legs only for chads. She's getting gangbanged right now whilst youf posting on this forum. 5/10 better looking than me.
> 
> I am 18 can I still use hgh to grow taller


no you can’t use HGH to grow taller after puberty


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 13, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> no you can’t use HGH to grow taller after puberty


You do know puberty depends on the individual , some people still grow in their twenties. But yes you are right I haven't grown an inch in the last 3 years


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 14, 2019)

Lohitang said:


> You do know puberty depends on the individual , some people still grow in their twenties. But yes you are right I haven't grown an inch in the last 3 years


ITS OVERRRRR


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 14, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> ITS OVERRRRR


It is my friend , for both you and I.


----------



## Absi (Mar 14, 2019)

It's over bro, I'm sorry I hate to say it to people who aren't trolling but its really over


----------



## FMLplus (Mar 14, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> kek when my crush is the person blurred out in the background



how is that a 21 inch bideltoid? looks like 16 inches


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 14, 2019)

FMLplus said:


> how is that a 21 inch bideltoid? looks like 16 inches


I don't have a lot of muscle mass plus my shoulders are hunched over so you can't really tell the width


Nibba said:


> Lotta bluepill in here. You don't look decent or even average. You look terrible man sorry to be brutal. You need HGH srs major framecel. How tall are you as well? Bad quality skin and bloat aren't doing you favors either


What would you define as average? I believe that you can rate accurately


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 14, 2019)

Nibba said:


> He looks like a feminist lesbian stop deluding him


he did look like a male feminist, tbh


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 14, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> View attachment 29322
> View attachment 29323
> View attachment 29326
> View attachment 29328


Holy fuck


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 14, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> he did look like a male feminist, tbh


im never wearing a beanie again


----------



## Phonesex (Mar 14, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Holy fuck







*6´6* I'll never be able to unsee that


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 14, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> View attachment 30069
> 
> *6´6* I'll never be able to unsee that


fuark, he is almost 1 foot taller than me


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 14, 2019)

> Phonesex said:
> Do you live in a third world country?





BLEG PERSON said:


> I live in the UK


Same thing


----------



## Phonesex (Mar 14, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Same thing







This is what the average white british man will look like in 2020


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 14, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> View attachment 30070
> 
> This is what the average white british man will look like in 2020


sounds about right


----------



## Phonesex (Mar 14, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> sounds about right


Okay the guy from the picture lives in the uk but i refuse to believe that he is british because of his insane hair


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 14, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> Okay the guy from the picture lives in the uk but i refuse to believe that he is british because of his insane hair


This acid shit is terrible. Holy fuck did they at least go ER on the perpetrators?


----------



## Phonesex (Mar 14, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> This acid shit is terrible. Holy fuck did they at least go ER on the perpetrators?








This was the guy who did it to him lol. He got 16 years but will be able for parole in 2022. Jfl at England


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 14, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> Jfl at England


Has there been any acid attacks in the us? I can see entire neighborhoods going on witch hunts if this happened.


----------

